# Mini Cooper S?



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

After the GTI going, the wife not wanting another due to it might be targeted again and the fact we can't wait 4-5 months like last time I'm having to look at replacements now.

Wondering if anyone has one of these? More than likely it'll be used due to price of these but it'll have a 3 year warranty so that's all I'm bothered about.

Mini Cooper S (or maybe JCW)

Any options (other than Chili pack) worth going for?

MPG etc I'm not bothered about as we have the Leaf etc.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

had a few minis in the past 6 years chilli pack is a must my last one had the HUD, ive had all mine from a mini dealer used make sure it they have the tlc pack which covers the servicing, fun cars recently traded my JCW IN as needed something bigger


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd have a wee look at the Abarth 595 Competizione as well. Proper little beasts these and may be in your price range new!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ride is like granite on the abarth. Too much for the missus.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Maybe the Ibiza with the 1.2TFSi engine

Looks tame (not nickable) but with £350 spent at JBS you can have something with 150bhp that pops and cracks on the overrun.

Cheap but enjoyable.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a Cooper with the 1.5 3 cylinder in it, sprightly little car to say the least and quite economical, the petrol tank is tiny £30 ish a tank at the time. This thing had loads of options on it £21,500 was the cost from memory :doublesho.

Chilli pack is a must

Media XL is great, bigger screen, touch pad for the sat nav system etc, used to connect to facebook then the took it away as, i though using just this thing on the go was bit dangerous but you do get used to it.

The LED headlights are superb and never really felt the need to used full beam

Mine had the JCW steering wheel which is fat very nice :thumb: and the rotating thing round the gearstick (comfort/normal/sport) but these two could take or leave.

Only problem i can mention which they may have fixed it theres a little rubber seal on the inside of the door that meets the paintwork on the B pillar and it can scuff the paint up. I also like thunder grey which you cant have on the cooper, Cooper S only.

Also in the background the Fiesta ST although not as bad a the Abarth do have a very firm ride, in case you were considering other hot hatches.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

ardandy said:


> After the GTI going, the wife not wanting another due to it might be targeted again and the fact we can't wait 4-5 months like last time I'm having to look at replacements now.
> 
> Wondering if anyone has one of these? More than likely it'll be used due to price of these but it'll have a 3 year warranty so that's all I'm bothered about.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming this will be a new MINI & not a 2nd had one Andy

We got a new F55 5 door MINI Cooper S on a PCH deal in September last year
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=384410

The engine on this as an absolute peach

We had a new R56 MINI JCW & the 5 door Cooper S does feel a lot faster
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=314633

No doubt due to the new F55 Cooper S' now having a 2litre turbo as opposed to the R56's 1.6litre turbo engine

Mpg ? We average around 35mpg & I don't drive it with an eye on fuel economy lol

Not a bad F55 forum here -
http://www.minif56.com/forum/


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)




----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Does she not fancy a mint ST3 Andy as ours is due to be p/ex'd in the next few weeks and is up for a great price?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=388767

or a MX5 in time for the summer?????!!!!!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=388768


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

ardandy said:


> Ride is like granite on the abarth. Too much for the missus.


I certainly agree with you about the ride quality on the abarth but other than that it's a great little car 

I used to have a cooper-s and my only complaint was the awful runflat tyres. Bin them off and get some proper tyres and the ride is miles better.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Cooper S will be a worthy replacement Andy but please bare in mind that these are just as desirable as the Polo was. based on your experience I would seriously consider having an intruder alarm installed to your property in the interests of family safety and security.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

It'll be a used Cooper S as I want it specced up. New's way more than a GTI.

The house is getting £1200 spent on it (poss more!) for security (kitchen now has to wait).

Also, the Leaf is going outside and it's replacement will be in the garage.


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

We have an F56 Cooper S in thunder grey, not got anything bad at all to say about it, it's a cracking car, a big leap forward from the old model. 

As Christian6984 said the Chilli & media pack XL are a must, also consider non run flats (up to 17's only I believe) which give good ride comfort and heated front screen is a nice touch.

We order the sports auto which again is a nice gearbox.

The spec list on these is endless and can really catch you out when ordering is it did with us :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ardandy said:


> It'll be a used Cooper S as I want it specced up. New's way more than a GTI.
> 
> The house is getting £1200 spent on it (poss more!) for security (kitchen now has to wait).
> 
> ...


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Glen B said:


> We have an F56 Cooper S in thunder grey, not got anything bad at all to say about it, it's a cracking car, a big leap forward from the old model.
> 
> As Christian6984 said the Chilli & media pack XL are a must, also consider non run flats (up to 17's only I believe) which give good ride comfort and heated front screen is a nice touch.
> 
> ...


is the auto good never had one yet, contemplating another mini in the future and tempted by auto and cooper S, but got a big spec to match up to the one i had. Dont know if mine had runflats, sure it had a puncture repair kit in boot, but the ride was perfectly on 17's for me. Does the thing round the gear stick adjust the suspension? or just throttle response?

heated screen didnt do it for me, coming from ford i found it just maxed the heater when cold as oppose to fords with elements in it. One thing the mini would do (which is prob not good to mention due the GTI's theft) is you could start the mini and leave it running on a winters morning and lock it take the key with you, I know not advisable even though i live in low risk area, something the Fiesta ST wont do.

Oh and heated seats there nice on the mini as they have three heat settings unlike my fiestas two so you dont burn you ass off


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I live in a low risk area. 

Crime is v low, but targeted stuff like this happens.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

ardandy said:


> I live in a low risk area.
> 
> Crime is v low, but targeted stuff like this happens.


Very true, Have to admit the ST made me nervous as being keyless they take no time at all to steal even without keys and dont know if there still a high target but there were stories all the time of them being nicked


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The scroats around Bradford (which is where mine has probably ended up) prefer VAG cars.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

ardandy said:


> Ride is like granite on the abarth. Too much for the missus.


What year was this? The old versions ride was awful. New models all have Kono FSDs which makes a whole world of difference.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Either way it's too small.

Liking this: http://www.bluebellcrewemini.co.uk/approved-used-mini/?redirected=true


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Either way it's too small.
> 
> Liking this: http://www.bluebellcrewemini.co.uk/approved-used-mini/?redirected=true


just taking me to the main used page, the link doesnt change either when you click on a car. what colour, model, age is it?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...y New&onesearchad=New&fuel-type=Petrol&page=1


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

maybe my computer is jiggered, comes up with 'sorry we hit a problem' :wall:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Was looking at a 5 door yesterday as it was parked outside the office - looked very unbalanced the rear door is way too short in comparison to the front - very odd


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

must admit im not a big fan of the 5dr hatch, something about the back end just looks out of proportion


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Christian6984 said:


> maybe my computer is jiggered, comes up with 'sorry we hit a problem' :wall:


Here, http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201612100488175

You gotta mess about with the URL to get it to work properly from Autotrader, copied and pasted in links don't work well from AT.

Looks nice, that interior is bonkers. I like the Pacemans, don't know why.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

looks a great spec, plenty of options on it. Chilli, Media XL, LED Lights, HUD, Leather


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Christian6984 said:


> is the auto good never had one yet, contemplating another mini in the future and tempted by auto and cooper S, but got a big spec to match up to the one i had. Dont know if mine had runflats, sure it had a puncture repair kit in boot, but the ride was perfectly on 17's for me. Does the thing round the gear stick adjust the suspension? or just throttle response?
> 
> heated screen didnt do it for me, coming from ford i found it just maxed the heater when cold as oppose to fords with elements in it. One thing the mini would do (which is prob not good to mention due the GTI's theft) is you could start the mini and leave it running on a winters morning and lock it take the key with you, I know not advisable even though i live in low risk area, something the Fiesta ST wont do.
> 
> Oh and heated seats there nice on the mini as they have three heat settings unlike my fiestas two so you dont burn you ass off


Always liked the Minis, nearly bought a new Mini Cooper S in the last of the old shape for the same cost as my ST. Do prefer that model slightly although inside is much more upmarket on the latest model. I never use the heated screen in my ST either, just as easy to pour a jug of cold/lukewarm water over on a morning. I'd not want to leave any car running, my dad locks his keys in now and again, but I always say it'd take the pros 30 second to have the window smashed and be driving away.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

c87reed said:


> Always liked the Minis, nearly bought a new Mini Cooper S in the last of the old shape for the same cost as my ST. Do prefer that model slightly although inside is much more upmarket on the latest model. I never use the heated screen in my ST either, just as easy to pour a jug of cold/lukewarm water over on a morning. I'd not want to leave any car running, my dad locks his keys in now and again, but I always say it'd take the pros 30 second to have the window smashed and be driving away.


Ive always liked the mini's, dont have the same feel as the classic one we have thats for sure, glad for the creature comforts and some give in the suspension, but it is a laugh to drive. I learned to drive in a mini one, loved it, but as a student at the time there was no chance i could afford one. Then came the R56's and liked that too but again find one in the right spec (i like both chrome line interior and ext and many more options too), again i had my sensible head on only buying what i could afford (no finance) was buying much newer cars for a lot less money (fiesta, clio mk2 and 3 and then currently 2x fiestas). The new mini F56 moves things on again, the interior is so nice and the equipment you can have is outstanding but there is a huge price to pay to get all those toys, spec'd the MCS to how i would like it earlier on and its £26-27k. I had one of the new shapes that i won for a year but unfortunately had a rather bad accident in it, was the 1.5 3cyl and its a great engine to be fair. When i finally did get round to financing my first ever new car which was due to a break up as decided the money id be saving for a house deposit was now not really needed for a few more years i decided id treat myself. Torn between the Fiesta ST and the Mini Cooper S, i was going to test drive the mini but i knew it was going to cost me way more, I never did test drive one as the Fiesta's test drive put such a big grin on my face i knew i wouldn't regret it and just couldn't justify the price difference. Days later i was back at the dealer to order a ST-3 which they had even started making at that point and got £3k off without trying showing the price Drivethedeal would sell the car for.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I doubt you'll get an R56 MINI with much manufacturers warranty now IMHO

As for looks. I think the F56 3 doors are all out of proportion with that long bonnet housing the new bigger engines. The 5 door looks more in proportion to me

But if we all liked the same thing & all drove the same cars it would be pretty boring

Having bought 3 new R56 MINI (a 3 door Cooper hatch, a 3 door Cooper S with dealer fit JCW pack & a 3 door hatch JCW) I can say that the difference between the new F56's and the R56's are night and day
The R56 MCS & JCW engines you have to watch as there has been numerous reported probs with these (Cam chain tensioner, high pressure fuel valve are 2 that spring to mind)
I suppose thats what you get when you put a Peugeot engine in ...

The build quality on the R56's leave quite a bit to be desired too

The new F56's are more BMW than MINI now IMO

Oh & the stories about MINI's holding there value is a myth in my experience
Hence why we bought a MINI on lease this time

Main MINI Dealer finance on a used MINI is 10.9% APR :doublesho
https://www.approvedusedminis.co.uk/mini-finance/

I've noticed recently that MINI now charge for solid paint on new cars


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> The R56 MCS & JCW engines you have to watch as there has been numerous reported probs with these (Cam chain tensioner, high pressure fuel valve are 2 that spring to mind)
> 
> I suppose thats what you get when you put a Peugeot engine in ...


Don't blame just Peugeot, it was developed by both of them, BMW and PSA. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You can keep the warranty going in the same way you can with BMWs. Up to 10 years.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

ardandy said:


> You can keep the warranty going in the same way you can with BMWs. Up to 10 years.


You checked the cost out for a MINI manufacturers extended warranty?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

https://www.miniwarranty.co.uk/Start


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

is it me or are the new ones seeming to be depreciating even faster than previous models


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Christian6984 said:


> is it me or are the new ones seeming to be depreciating even faster than previous models


Is that possible ? :lol:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Is that possible ? :lol:


haha, yeah i just got how daft that sounds. I probably meant to say loosing money faster than the equivalent old model when it was the same age several years ago.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

So which one:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201701231564065? - Newer

Or

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201701081109053? - Newer

Or

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201612100488175? - Better Spec


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I like the black one but I do prefer higher spec cars. The little extras make the difference IMO but failing that the first silver one also looks nice


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Black one is June 2015.
Silver is March 2016.

Black one got more toys, Silver newer but does have toys I want.

Dammit!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Silver one is winning methinks! Going to finance it myself as the used % for finance from Mini is 10.9% or 8.9%!!!!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The first 2 are both white silver
Which one do you likey ?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh yeah. The slightly more expensive one. More toys.


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

like bristol hound,
i have had around 5 minis now.
Go for as much spec as you can. you will love that much more day to day with all the luxuries.
the new 2.0 is a peach and you can get 45mpg when cruisng


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Deposit placed.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

ardandy said:


> Deposit placed.


Nice one :thumb:
Looking foreword to the pic's & your thoughts


----------

